# Ozzy's classic tabby markings



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Oz is not quite 5 months old yet but his Classic Tabby markings are developing very nicely, he is such a softie and a dream to groom, he is like a bendy-toy and stays in any position you put him in when hes being groomed. hope you like the pics.........Chris.


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

He is so pretty, I love him! x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww his so gorge


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub: He is Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous and looks like he's developing into very handsome young man


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is the most beautiful cat ive ever seen.
please keep the photos coming so i can enjoy him growing.
michelle x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

An absolute stunner Chris :thumbup:
You certainly must have an eye for picking kittens as all of your cats are just so gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow what a Stunner


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I love his bib & socks, just purrrrrrrrrrrfet


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

There can never be too many pictures of Ozzy. I wonder how many championships he will win. :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> An absolute stunner Chris :thumbup:
> You certainly must have an eye for picking kittens as all of your cats are just so gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you Lynn, thats such a nice thing to say.........chris


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

He is stunning as ever! 

We haven't had any photos of Alfie in a while, I miss him!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:Can I steal him??? Promise i'll groom him to your standard hehe


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

................


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy, I hope my little Buddy looks like him when he is older


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

He is sooo good looking it hurts x

Angie x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is fabulous


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh he is amazing! Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, she's so beautiful, mazing colour


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Such a stunning boy, lovely coat!


----------

